# Madrid Hotels



## IanMcM (Mar 5, 2012)

Will soon be taking my daughter for a term at university in Leon,Spain.  Flying in and out of Madrid and hope to stay in Madrid for 3 nights on the way back.  Any recommendations for a good value B&B type hotel while we do a few days sightseeing?  Thanks Ian


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll be interested in any responses you get, too.  We're going to be in Madrid the second week of May.


----------



## X-ring (Mar 19, 2012)

> Any recommendations for a good value B&B type hotel



We stayed at Hostel Triana, nicely located near the Puerta del Sol. For a couple of bucks extra you can have a room with aircon which overlooks a square.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 19, 2012)

Stayed at the Hotel Preciados in Downtown Madrid. Excellent value for money. Not a B&B but great location and near the metro.

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 20, 2012)

I have overnighted in Madrid a couple of times in the last few months.  I always use booking.com and rely on reviews and their maps to pick the best place to stay. The last couple invovled early morning flights so I got a place near the airport rather than in the city.  I prefer the reverse except when I have to take early morning flights.  One thing I don't like about Madrid is their subway system, which tends to make you change more often than any city I have ever been in.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 20, 2012)

Just stayed in Hotel Atlantico earlier this year and highly recommend it for price, value, location and friendliness.  They are remodeling all the rooms so you'll probably get a remodeled room.  The rooms are small but what isn't in Europe in the value categories.  

 You walk right out on the Avenida Gran Via and can walk to the metro stop a block away.  There is a Starbucks just down the street and tons of restaurants and shops within walking distance.  All the tour buses leave just a few blocks from the hotel.  I booked it on Expedia but you can book it direct with them for the same price and get breakfast included.  I paid about $100 a night.  They even give you slippers, a robe and lots of little toiletries,  free wi-fi and a computer room.  I'd go back anytime.


----------

